# QOR's Recruiting center



## SlipStream (2 Feb 2005)

Hey guys,
I tried phoneing the QOR's recruiting center today but the phone number was out of service? did they change their number? if so what is it so I can phone them again
Thx.


----------



## MILPO (2 Feb 2005)

The Queen's Own Rifles of Canada Recruiting Office
(416) 954-4917
or come in Person to Moss Park Armoury
130 Queen Street East (Corner of Queen Jarvis)


Office Open: 

Monday - Friday 8:00am - 4:00pm
Wednesday Nights 7:00pm - 10:00pm

I don't know if this is of some help or the same number you tried, but all the best.   Just google it if you can't find out the reg. number.   Oh yeah, is this already a component of the military or a seperate entity.


----------



## SlipStream (2 Feb 2005)

ya that phone number does not work.


----------



## SlipStream (5 Feb 2005)

if anyone knows the number can you plz respond to the post i need to know ASAP thank you


----------



## Tpr.Orange (5 Feb 2005)

416-635-ARMY

thats the general recruiting line ask to be connected to the QOR recruiting office


----------



## mdh (5 Feb 2005)

Better yet call the Royal Regiment of Canada in T.O, they will help direct you to the right number. >


----------



## qor556 (5 Feb 2005)

Well the only number that I have is MCPL Ragos's extention number at the recruiting centre at Moss Park. This may be an out-of-date number but you can give it a shot, it is the one I used when I joined up.

MCPL Ragos
(416) 635-4440   ext. 4841

...or just stop by during our parade nights on Wednesdays, (as stated above)


----------



## mdh (5 Feb 2005)

Here let me help...direct from the Royal's web site

Recruiting - ContactRecruiting Inquiries should be made to:

 Master Corporal John Sideris, CD

416-203-4600 X3691 or 647-294-7832 (Mobile) - he's very promp in answering

 >


----------



## qor556 (5 Feb 2005)

haha, funny guy...  don't worry, you're better off contacting the Queens Own


----------



## mdh (5 Feb 2005)

Ah QOR556,

Have you ever wondered if the grass is greener on the other side??? At the Royals - It Is! - get away from all that crazy parachute and maroon beret stuff and have some fun for a change.... > > >


----------



## qor556 (5 Feb 2005)

That thought has never even crossed my mind, I'm quite happy over at the QOR, nothing is comparable    ... nice try though


----------



## SlipStream (6 Feb 2005)

K thx guys,
i just wanted to phone to see if they available for me to go down and ask some questions that i ahve and such like brochures, videos and stuff. My friend dad was gonna help me out with this but he recently moved so he is busy.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (6 Feb 2005)

The canadian forces recruiting center (toronto) at young and sheppard  1 block north on sheppard at 4900 young st is where you will get tons of info if you cant get in touch with a specific unit recruiter. look above at the number i wrote down, cause that is your best option


----------



## marshmanguy (8 Feb 2005)

There's no need to go directly to Moss Park, just go straight to the center at Sheppard cuz they all give you the same forms.  It's not like you have to go to Moss Park to be recruited if you want to be QOR, just go to the center and write "Queen's Own Rifles of Canada" on the little line that asks what unit you want to go to.  So, in the end, just go to Sheppard cuz their phone number works I'm sure and you'll end up going there anyways.


----------



## SlipStream (8 Feb 2005)

ya but i wanted to ask the recruiter things about the Queens Own, like how is BMQ weekends established there is it every other weekend or every weekend etc etc


----------



## the 48th regulator (9 Feb 2005)

exactly,

Hey go down, see the recruiter, check out the regiment, get a feel for things.  You can go to Yonge street but you will will leave with an armful of pamphelets and a fancy business card.

130 Queen St. E.  Corner of Jarvis, has the big guns in front.  Friday Nights are usually the best night to go down.  The recruiters are much more friendly on that night.  Might have something to do with being the weekend and all.

tess


----------



## Tpr.Orange (9 Feb 2005)

BMQ's are the same in every unit, they are not run by the unit they are run by the brigade battle schools which is why you should just head down to the CFRC, they might even have QOR staff working down there.


----------



## the 48th regulator (9 Feb 2005)

correct me If I am wrong, he did want to join the QOR regiment Not the BMQ regiment.....Last I look the BMQ unit had a short retention rate, people tended to leave after a while and parade with another unit.....



tess


----------



## Gayson (10 Feb 2005)

CFN. Orange said:
			
		

> BMQ's are the same in every unit, they are not run by the unit they are run by the brigade which is why you should just head down to the CFRC, they might even have QOR staff working down there.



Not all BMQ's are run by brigade.

20 of my coursemates over the summer did their BMQ with the unit through a highschool coop.


----------



## Tracker (11 Feb 2005)

If you want to join a reserve unit in the GTA, you need to go to the unit to get the application package, not the CFRC.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (11 Feb 2005)

J. Gayson said:
			
		

> Not all BMQ's are run by brigade.
> 
> 20 of my coursemates over the summer did their BMQ with the unit through a highschool coop.



They probably did, but your brigade battle school is the ones supplying all the instructors and most course funds(that your unit doesn't pay for)


----------



## qor556 (15 Feb 2005)

Tracker said:
			
		

> If you want to join a reserve unit in the GTA, you need to go to the unit to get the application package, not the CFRC.



Thats true, the unit you are joining gets the application process started. You first have a little talk with the recruiter, pick up an application, send 'er in and then they send it to CFRC where they make all of your appointments for the tests.  Visit during a parade night- 48th Highlanders on Friday, QOR on Wednesdays. Both fine regiments  ^-^


----------

